# For Sale, by ZachSand



## ZachSand

I have a few computer pieces from an old desktop or two that I've been wanting to sell. All of these components are fully operational, but if you do have a problem I will gladly refund your item, after it has been returned(I'll pay for S&H if this occurs) within *30 days* of the original purchase.

These parts were all used in an office environment (bought in 2007 and put in storage in 09') mainly for surfing the web and Microsoft Office , + other business applications, thus nothing has been overclocked.


Willing to sell the items separately, but would prefer to sell them together.
Will pay for all shipping under 5$, any shipping over 5$ will be added to the final price. 


*1st*- An Athlon 64 X2 4000+ (2.1 GHz) Dual-Core Processor chip, heatsink(same that came with the Processor) and standard 80mm CPU fan (MAGIC Protechnic) included. (35$) 

*2nd*- LITEON PS-6301-08A :: 300W ATX power supply (9$)

*3rd*Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JS 250GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Hard Drive -Bare Drive. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144417 (25$)

*4th*Sunon KDE1209PTV3 90mm 3pin, Black fan for your PC case. "Offers silent operation for excellent case cooling. Improves overall cooling performance in your PC case" (5$)

(Added after initial post)*5th* (2x1GB) PC24200 DDRII 667 6$each(10$ if you buy both) *SOLD*
(Added after initial post)*6th*Altec Lansing VS2220 Powered Audio Speakers 16$(Work great!)

Also looking to sell:
Halo 2 (With manual and case) 7$
Halo 3 12$ (With case)
Halo Reach (With manual and  case/original receipt) 24$
Call of Duty World At War 9$ (No case)
Wii Sports 5$ (No case)
All work properly and have only a few scratches on the discs.

Sega Genesis Games:
Beyond Oasis 1$
Batman 1$
NBA Jam 1$
Lion King 1$
Madden '93 1$
NHL '95 1$ 
Street Fighter 2 1$

Prices negotiable to an extent.

Buy 3 or more items, get 10% off.
Buy more than 5 items, get 15% off


----------



## wolfeking

Let me talk to mother this evening, but im pretty sure that I want the CPU and PSU (has 2 sata ports and a PCIe for video, right?)


----------



## ZachSand

wolfeking said:


> Let me talk to mother this evening, but im pretty sure that I want the CPU and PSU (has 2 sata ports and a PCIe for video, right?)



Yes, it does.

Edit: 
Added: (2x1GB RAM PC4200)
Added: Altec Speakers


----------



## wolfeking

its a no go. sorry man.


----------



## ZachSand

No worries.


----------



## ZachSand

Bump.
I really just need to get rid of this stuff, if you are moderately interested let me know, I'd be willing to drastically change the prices.


----------



## wolfeking

whats the lowest that you would go on the RAM, PSU, CPU and HDD shipped to 27027? 
Im trying to make a build under 200 if I can, and its not looking good. (you wouldnt happen to have a AM2 motherboard youd let go, would you?)


----------



## ZachSand

I'd do 57$ for all the stuff, and according to USPS the shipping would be 10$, and I'll pay for 5$, so it'll only cost you 5$.

62$ total. Also I'll throw in that other fan if you want(free).

Edit: Yes, I do have a AM2 MB. 
Acer HT2000 MCP61PM-AM rev 1


----------



## wolfeking

what would you want for that mobo? (and whats the GPU interface?). Assuming that the mobo is in budget, then I will only need to get a Case and DVD drive, right?


----------



## ZachSand

I'm not sure the Motherboard actually works :/. If you purchase the other items, I'll send it with them free of charge. It's from a different old computer, there's no Video card in the PCI-E slot as of right now. 
It's from another old computer.


----------



## wolfeking

I take it from the ACER designation that if it works, it has a locked BIOS. Assuming this is true, I may just go ahead and get a new Motherboard anyway.


----------



## ZachSand

Ah, that's probably true. 
Would you like it anyway?


----------



## wolfeking

Just depends on what I can get. Is there any way that you can check it to see if it is working? and is it 20 Pin power or 24?


----------



## ZachSand

24 Pin. I don't have a way to check it.
I don't have any way to test it out at my house, I'll see if any friends can help me out though and get back with you.


----------



## wolfeking

dont you have 90% of the necessary parts to test for sale right here? Assuming the processor is AM2 (also produced in 939 form), then it needs DDR2. The PSU will power it. if its got onboard graphics, then you can just connect the monitor you normally use and check that it passes post.


----------



## ZachSand

Just tried. The fans were spinning but nothing showed up on my monitor. It's possible I did something wrong. I plugged the PSU into the MB. Put the RAM and the Processor in. plugged in the PSU.


----------



## wolfeking

try pulling the CMOS battery for 5 or so minutes to reset it all (remove the 24 pin at that point, reinsert it after the battery is back in). 
did you put a speaker on it for error code checks? Stupid question, but did you have a power switch on it?


----------



## ZachSand

No speaker, and no power switch. I'll try the battery removal when I get home.


----------



## wolfeking

Pardon my stupidity, but how will it come on if you dont have a power switch in it?


----------



## ZachSand

Not too sure myself.. 
Would I have to hook it up to a tower's power switch to get it to turn on?


----------



## wolfeking

Im pretty sure you would. 
Just out of curiosity, does it take a standard ATX power switch, or will it need the original Acer switch?


----------



## PohTayToez

It's quite easy to turn on a mobo on without a switch.  All you have to do is jump the pins that would normally be connected to the switch, they're right next to each other so all you have to do is touch them with a tip of a screwdriver.  I know it sounds risky, but you're essentially doing the exact same thing the switch does.


----------



## wolfeking

that is assuming he can figure out which pins to short to get it on. And I find that a paper clip works much better than a screw driver for that.


----------



## ZachSand

Found the correct pins. It's a no go, nothing would show up.

Although the LED light and the fans worked?


----------



## wolfeking

could be something simple. 
You may need to attach a speaker to get any error codes.


----------



## ZachSand

Tried the speakers, no noise.


----------



## wolfeking

Its possible then that the integrated GPU is shot.


----------



## PohTayToez

wolfeking said:


> And I find that a paper clip works much better than a screw driver for that.



Really?  Tapping a paperclip to a couple of pins is that much easier than tapping a screwdriver to a couple of pins?


----------



## Rit

I take it the processor is socket AM2?


----------



## ZachSand

Rit said:


> I take it the processor is socket AM2?



Yes.


----------



## wolfeking

100% sure? 
Because a 939 processor will fit it a AM2 socket, but will not power on. The Athlon 64 x2 is made for the 939, AM2 and AM2+ sockets.


----------



## ZachSand

wolfeking said:


> 100% sure?
> Because a 939 processor will fit it a AM2 socket, but will not power on. The Athlon 64 x2 is made for the 939, AM2 and AM2+ sockets.



100% sure.


----------



## wolfeking

ok. then we are down to Motherboard failure, or video failure. if you have a PCI express video card, then you can try that to see if its just a bad video chip in the board.


----------



## ZachSand

I wish I had a video card to try.


----------



## wolfeking

Any friends that would loan one to you?


----------



## ZachSand

I don't believe so, I'll see.

I've sold the RAM by the way.


----------



## bkribbs

Is that a decent PSU? How much is shipping?


----------



## Machin3

pm'd


----------



## ZachSand

bkribbs said:


> Is that a decent PSU? How much is shipping?



The PSU is decent, yes. It's nothing spectacular, but I haven't had any problems with it and it still works great!
Shipping will vary depending on where I'm shipping to and how quickly you want it. Shouldn't be much though.

Still interested?


----------



## bkribbs

Kind of. Depends on if my project goes through. Once I'm done, if I need it, I'll get it. But I'm not sure if I will or not, so don't hold it for me.


----------

